# Hoping for a great year!



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

With all this cold and snow I'm hoping for a some great maple sap runs this spring followed by an even greater morel season! Good luck everyone.


----------



## shroonmagnet (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hoping too its getting closer.

Sent from my d2lte using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey all my fellow hoosiers please visits and support our new business/website www.moreldawgmushrooms.com 
Keep up with our bloodhound Amos we are training to find morels....SERIOUS Ole Amos is just a pup (5months) but he knows whats up! Trust me it will be an adventure we just returned from GA and returning first of the week. 
Bear with us video link is the last thing we have to do. 
Please join our blog as well would be an honor to share the knowledge found here to newbies.
Thanks and good luck if you believe in that.
We call it Skill! Lol


----------

